

An alternative to ViewHolder - jleehey
http://jleehey.github.io/blog/2015/05/10/alternative-to-a-viewholder/

======
jleehey
The Android ViewHolder pattern has been a standard pretty much since SDK 1.
For the last few years, I've been using a different approach that results in a
cleaner adapter, increased maintainability and better code reuse with larger
projects. This is my first HN/blog post so I appreciate any and all feedback.

